# Best way to install drywall on uneven ceiling



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

So - your walls are already done? If they weren't that would be where you'd address this slight issue in that area which would aleviate future issues when it comes to anything else wall/ceiling related.

However - if you can't square up the walls then I would use two sheets of sheetrock and hang them 'sideways' so you can cut the angled-edge.

My entire house is just wonky - I've just had to improve my mudding and drywall cutting skills to overcome all the unevenness. The main concern should be 'is to too noticable?' - if you blend it in well - no one will be able to tell the walls are slightly off.


----------



## Fred_ (May 22, 2011)

Unfortunately the 2 problematic walls have not been redone so I could not use that to fix the corner angle. My problem is not really that it is noticeable but more that I need a way to fill in the gap and I am not sure that mud is a viable solution in this case.

Thanks.


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

Couple things. 10' sheets would have been the way to go, no butt joints.
I'd start over. Move those sheets you have up... towards the wall and cut to fit. At the other end you'll have bigger pieces to put up and will make finishing easier. 

Its early...not sure why you would have a long butt joint.


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

Turn two sheets the opposite direction so you have ample room on the sheet to cut the angle. Measure for the angle of the cut when you have all the other sheets in place.


----------



## chrisBC (Dec 28, 2010)

I agree with eliminating joints when you can.

Also might help to snap a line from where you know is square, and line your starting sheets up to that, cutting to fit and keeping square where the next sheets will join.


----------



## iliketowork (Sep 19, 2011)

What is not clear is the use of the room, if it is for "storage" then an extra joint or two won't matter. I would consider cutting your sheet back either one rafter or joist so you have one square joint and then cut your sheet to fill the uneven gap. Filling large gaps with mud is not good, no structural integrity. If the room is going to be finished you can sand the mud on the joints.


----------



## coupe (Nov 25, 2011)

Fred, see my post to room is 12' 2" for tips to deal with pesky,narrow joints.I've done hundreds of them. nobody can see it!

good luck
coupe


----------

